# FF due to kid in a few days and no udder yet?



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok Avi is due to have her first kid in 6 days ... and is visibly pregnant, but she has no udder development to speak of yet. 

She just has a flat smooth area and teats, a tiny bit of flesh in it but not even a handful, no more than any maiden doe who isn't pregnant ... is this OK??

Her mum does have a habit of producing most of her udder at the last minute, but nothing like this ... surely there should be at least some development by now? 

She is a pure saanen, I'm hoping for her to be a good milker but I am becoming concerned ...


----------



## Mlivestock (Jul 4, 2016)

Though it hasn't happened to me, i know a lot of people that have had does like this. And their udder fills up as they're in labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do have to ask, are you sure she is preggo?
Having nothing forming is strange, by now you should be able to see it.

If though, she is indeed preggo, have colostrum available from a clean donor or a replacer.

Can you post pics of her pooch tail up natural position?

Side view as well?

When was she in with a buck from beginning to end?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a FF who did this to me. I swore she wasn't pregnant because she showed no signs after being bred. I just figured she didn't settle and called her a slackard! Even a few days before what would have been her due date- nothing. No udder, ligs tight, hardly any belly. Not even on the day before her due date.

Then, I arrived home from work to find that something was not as it was when I left! A gorgeous, flashy, tiny buckling. She kidded without assistance, got him up, clean/dry and eating. Suddenly, she ahd an udder


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree, possible but improbable


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Some does just like to surprise you! I have had 2 Alpines pull that trick. . 
The latest was this last Spring, nothing, no udder no milk. She kidded with a nice buck kid and finally got a nice big udder over the next week. I was glad I had frozen colostrum available.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh I'm 100% certain she's pregnant ... a) I saw her bred, and she stopped cycling afterwards, b) her pooch changed, c) her belly has increased radically, d) I have seen and felt the kid kicking ... in order of occurrence.

There is a chance of course that she could be 3 weeks later than expected, but I don't think so, and even then her udder development would still be the slowest I've seen ... and as above she is definitely preggers.
The only difference in her udder in the last month is that the teats themselves are harder ... odd, but there it is. There is that little fistful of flesh, but I've seen more on some maidens, and she always had a bit.

I do have a bottle of frozen colostrum, but it is getting on a bit ... 

Her mother once surprised me by kidding when I didn't know she was pregnant, she produced an udder within a few hours that time, but I had only just bought her, and she had been very skinny, and only just dried off so she still had a lot of udder already there. Since then every time she has produced so much milk so far ahead of time that I have to start milking her two weeks prior to kidding and save some colostrum for them ...

If Ava is not producing an udder until perhaps after kidding, is she still going to be a good milker?
Also, would that late development improve in her subsequent kiddings? Or might I always have to feed her kids the first day or two?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good to be prepared with colostrum just in case. It may be she will produce after kidding.

What are you feeding her?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A thorough review of her mineral supplementation and feed program may be in order just to make sure she isn't missing out on anything that is affecting her milk production. I definitely worry when there is a lack of udder development although I have meat breeds. Selenium deficiency can wreak havoc.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My girl, Schmoo, is currently a 2F. She did the wait until the last moment udder development for both freshenings. She is a great milk producer with a sweet udder. She did get her milk when she kidded, so I didn't have to feed the kid. Somewhere between the time I do before work chores (1330) and the time I return home (2330) she blows out an udder, fills it with colostrum and pops out the kid. 

This doe has always been a bit odd. You can't find a baby belly or loose ligs and except for the bloody discharge, you would never know she even kidded!


----------

